# great news



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

My insurance company approve my referral for a second, opinion to see another surgeon........just hope this time its not a disaster like the last time .......GOD IS GOOD hugs4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiredofgraves said:


> My insurance company approve my referral for a second, opinion to see another surgeon........just hope this time its not a disaster like the last time .......GOD IS GOOD hugs4


This is awesome!! Prayers answered!!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic news!!!! WTG


----------

